# Is this a weed?



## JayinEastCharlotte (May 6, 2020)

It's very soft and just popped up in the past few weeks (first frost)

Can someone tell me what this is? And how I can get ride of it.

Thanks


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@JayinEastCharlotte yes, it's poa annua, or annual bluegrass. It germinates in the Fall. A good pre-emergent regimen is the best defense against it, but your pics don't show much grass except for the poa.


----------



## JayinEastCharlotte (May 6, 2020)

I did a lawn renovation this past Summer and that's an area of the yard the Zoysia didn't grow well. I sprayed some post-emergent this past week, hopefully that does the trick. I'll also do some pre-emergent in the Spring. Thank you so much!


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

JayinEastCharlotte said:


> I did a lawn renovation this past Summer and that's an area of the yard the Zoysia didn't grow well. I sprayed some post-emergent this past week, hopefully that does the trick. I'll also do some pre-emergent in the Spring. Thank you so much!


Neither a standard post-e (assuming a 3way type) nor a pre-em in the spring will address your existing problem with Poa A. EDIT: Oops, don't use Tenacity on Zoysia. Not sure what selective herbicide you can use in warm season grass. Seed new Zoysia in the spring there, though, for sure.


----------



## JayinEastCharlotte (May 6, 2020)

If the post-emergent I used doesn't work, I was thinking about covering the area with a tarp to kill it off. Then, reseed in the Spring.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Does it get cold enough where you are for the zoyzia to go dormant? My recollection of winters in Raleigh is that it gets pretty cold. If the zoysia is brown and dormant you should be able to spray glyphosate on the poa and kill it if its still green without harming the zoysia.

I've never done this on zoysia but I regularly do this on desirable warm season prairie grasses to get rid of the undesirable cool season weeds. There are windows in Dec and April here in NE Il where the cool season weeds are still growing but the warm season grasses are dormant. Spraying with glyphosate can selectively kill the weeds and spare the warm season grass.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

it might be viable to thread the needle between the temperatures that zoysia is dormant and not able to absorb glyphosate and when poa is actively growing...but that sounds like a fairly advanced strategy. it also wont take care of the seeds already in the soil. 
with that amount of poa A, it will take several years until all the seeds are out of the soil. regardless of the strategy to treat or ignore the current poa, you will need a consistent pre emergent strategy in the fall and spring for a while.


----------



## JayinEastCharlotte (May 6, 2020)

That sounds risky to me but I'll look into that. Thanks for the advice



****o1 said:


> Does it get cold enough where you are for the zoyzia to go dormant? My recollection of winters in Raleigh is that it gets pretty cold. If the zoysia is brown and dormant you should be able to spray glyphosate on the poa and kill it if its still green without harming the zoysia.
> 
> I've never done this on zoysia but I regularly do this on desirable warm season prairie grasses to get rid of the undesirable cool season weeds. There are windows in Dec and April here in NE Il where the cool season weeds are still growing but the warm season grasses are dormant. Spraying with glyphosate can selectively kill the weeds and spare the warm season grass.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I can't decide if that's annua or trivialis.


----------

